# Sendmail config problem



## rbuenger (Jul 20, 2002)

Hi everybody,

I try to get sendmail run on my computer. For that reason I've worked through O'Reilly's sendmail book and set up my sendmail.cf file as described.

Directory permissions are all set as required and a working DNS server is also set up.

But when I start sendmail (for example with 'sendmail -bp') I've got the following error:
Msmtp: Warning: first argument in [IPC] mailer must be TCP or FILE

The corresponding line in sendmail.cf:

Msmtp,          P=[IPC], A=IPC $h, F=mDFMuX, S=EnvFromSMTP/HdrFromSMTP, R=EnvToSMTP, E=\r\n, L=990, T=DNS/RFC822/SMTP

What is wrong with this part?


Thanx for any help,  
Rene Buenger


----------



## howardm4 (Jul 21, 2002)

Your A= needs to be:

A=TCP $h

From reading the sendmail source:
        if (strcmp(m->m_mailer, "[IPC]") == 0)
        {
                /* Use the second argument for host or path to socket */
                if (m->m_argv[0] == NULL || m->m_argv[1] == NULL ||
                    m->m_argv[1][0] == '\0')
                {
                        syserr("M%s: too few parameters for %s mailer",
                               m->m_name, m->m_mailer);
                        return;
                }
                if (strcmp(m->m_argv[0], "TCP") != 0
#if NETUNIX
                    && strcmp(m->m_argv[0], "FILE") != 0
#endif /* NETUNIX */
                    )
                {
                        (void) sm_io_fprintf(smioout, SM_TIME_DEFAULT,
                                             "M%s: Warning: first argument in %s mailer must be %s\n",
                                             m->m_name, m->m_mailer,
#if NETUNIX
                                             "TCP or FILE"
#else /* NETUNIX */
                                             "TCP"
#endif /* NETUNIX */
                                     );
                }

From the op.me file:

          Builtin  pathnames are [FILE] and [IPC], the for-
      mer is used for delivery  to  files,  the  latter  for
      delivery  via interprocess communication.  For mailers
      that use [IPC] as pathname the  argument  vector  (A=)
      must  start with TCP or FILE for delivery via a TCP or
      a Unix domain socket.  If  TCP  is  used,  the  second
      argument  must  be  the  name  of the host to contact.
      Optionally a third argument can be used to  specify  a
      port, the default is smtp (port 25).  If FILE is used,
      the second argument must  be  the  name  of  the  Unix
      domain socket.


You should really get and print out the
'op' manual from the sendmail distribution
on www.sendmail.org


----------



## rbuenger (Jul 21, 2002)

That's it. Replaced A=IPC with A=TCP and now everything's ok. 

Just have send some local mails through Mail.app and direct using the terminal.


----------

